# An option to try for HD women with an LD husband



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

> Exposure to bright light - similar to daylight - boosts levels of the male hormone testosterone and can triple sexual satisfaction, the research found.
> 
> Low sexual desire affects significant numbers of men after the age of 40.
> 
> ...


Men perform better in bed when put under the spotlight, study finds*


Enjoy Ladies!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

So basically she should be waiting in bed like this?


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

As often title and study content are not matching, they did not cross match with dark, bright light, or dimmed/candle light in the bedroom.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> Men perform better in bed when put under the spotlight, study finds*
> 
> 
> Enjoy Ladies!


Generally speaking when men are placed in a room with a bright light _early in the morning_, they will most likely refrain from masturbating. 

That is almost the same as the scientist that cut off all four legs of a frog and asked it to jump, and then noted, "frogs tend to go deaf upon loosing all four legs!"


----------



## ThisIsAUserName (Sep 9, 2016)

I wonder if there's any correlation between this theory and the fact that in the morning I can't hold back no matter how hard I try. I usually am pretty sensitive and it's not easy for me to last long without a few drinks and a strong effort, but in the morning it's hopeless. Touch me with the tip of your pinky and I'll soak the ceiling.

This absolutely sucks because my lady is almost universally horny in the morning.


----------

